# On the Don Juan



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

My drop off was 9/18 and just received word that my beauty set sail on 9/25, to arrive Newark on 10/11. Wow! Hoping it moves to PA soon afterward.


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine is on this boat too! I can't track it anymore as it must be in the middle of the Atlantic. Its next stop is Halifax, before coming to NY.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

I just found out my car is due in Pt. Hueneme on 10/24! I dropped off in Munich on 9/19. No info on the WWL website but I emailed LogInOut yesterday and got a reply today that it left Bremerhaven on 9/27 on the Cepheus Leader. I don't know how long it'll take to get to the dealer in Salem, OR, but I'm optimistic it'll get there closer to the 8 weeks than the 10 weeks.

Update: I checked with the dealer and it looks like 10-20 days after arrival at port for it to get to them, assuming no damage needing repair.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Loganradio said:


> My drop off was 9/18 and just received word that my beauty set sail on 9/25, to arrive Newark on 10/11. Wow! Hoping it moves to PA soon afterward.


How ironic! We recently ordered my wife a new MINI that's coming in on the same boat. Ours boarded in Southampton, UK on Sunday. Maybe our two Pennsylvania bound cars will strike up a friendship onboard.

By the way, have you taken a look at online pictures of the Don Juan? What a tub - it's a rusted mess that looks too top heavy to make it across the Pond. I pray for calm seas for the next week.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine is on the Don as well. There must have been a post factory close backup at the port because I dropped on the 10th in Frankfurt and missed 4-5 boats.

And yes, the pictures of the ship scream "I need a paint job!"


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow Justin, I thought you had your car here by now. You gotta be dieing.......


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Think I can live without the visual on the Don Juan. Prefer ignorance!


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> Wow Justin, I thought you had your car here by now. You gotta be dieing.......


I used the full two weeks of insurance, so it's been 5 weeks since pickup today. Yesterday was only 3 weeks from drop off, and it feels like forever.

Hopefully Jonathan at PCD gets me in quick, so I don't get committed into a psych ward.


----------



## Sawbones (Jul 25, 2012)

Just found out my M5 is on the Don Juan as well. Due in port 10/15. Definitely faster than I expected. I dropped of in Paris 9/14. I was afraid it was going to sit in Paris for a while from previous posts, but I guess I got lucky. I didn't even check until today because I knew once I checked, I would be following it's every move!


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Congrats to all on an earlier than expected arrival in the US!!! Won't be long now! Carol


----------



## markrob (Apr 17, 2010)

*Don Juan*

When is the Don Juan expected to arrive in Newark?


----------



## cheikh82 (Jan 25, 2011)

markrob said:


> When is the Don Juan expected to arrive in Newark?


October 10th I believe.


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

Actually, I think its delayed by 1 day to the 11th. At least that's what my vehicle tracking showed. I think it is due in Halifax on the 9th.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bimmer App


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Loganradio said:


> My drop off was 9/18 and just received word that my beauty set sail on 9/25, to arrive Newark on 10/11. Wow! Hoping it moves to PA soon afterward.


Wow, that was fast Loganradio. We dropped off Nice 9/18, and sailed 10/02, 7 days behind you.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

What the .....? It looks like the Don Juan is currently just off the coast of Nova Scotia (according to Sailwx.info). Same latitude as Canso Harbour. About 200 NM from Halifax and it's still 3 days from reaching port? Are they doing the scenic coastline route? I'm guessing the port is really busy and they're gonna have to wait to unload. It'll be Thursday until they get to New York. Then the process _really_ slows to a crawl. It'll feel like forever until the cars clear customs and VDC. But with any luck we could have them on the road by the 20th.


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

I know! I've been checking marine traffic.com every day. It just showed up this morning. I'm not expecting to get it much before the 26th, since I live almost 5 hours from port and they have to fix a little groove I put under the front bumper pulling too close to a curb. Who knows how long that will take!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

You should have them do the drop in Halifax. Tell them you'll meet them at the docks. It's got to be closer to NH than NYC?


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

Halifax is FAR from where I live. It would be a nice road trip though .


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> What the .....? It looks like the Don Juan is currently just off the coast of Nova Scotia (according to Sailwx.info). Same latitude as Canso Harbour. About 200 NM from Halifax and it's still 3 days from reaching port? Are they doing the scenic coastline route? I'm guessing the port is really busy and they're gonna have to wait to unload. It'll be Thursday until they get to New York. Then the process _really_ slows to a crawl. It'll feel like forever until the cars clear customs and VDC. But with any luck we could have them on the road by the 20th.


I'm telling ya. All I can think about is all of the boats I missed. Picking up right after the factory starts back up from holiday, then driving for two weeks before drop-off put me in the back of the ship que. If it had been on any of the earlier ships, she would be stateside. Even if she made the K-Line ship California Hwy that left the same day as Don Juan, she would be in Brunswick a week earlier.

For my next ED I am dropping off in Bremerhaven. I will be also be researching a K-Line ship sailing schedule, and making my drop reservation the day I pickup (two weeks before drop), asking to be booked on that ship.

Sad thing is, even with the 16 day Frankfurt to sailing delay, she will still be in Brunswick in 5 weeks, and PCD within 8. Not too bad. Everyone says this wait is killer, and they weren't lying...


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

The Don Juan has anchored in Halifax! 3 days early! Let's hope it doesn't stay there too long so we can all get our cars!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

For other obsessive kooks like myself, go to this site to confirm she is unloading in Halifax:

http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/halifax/waterfront-ship-tracker.html

Too bad the livecam is pointed the wrong way.

And even though it isn't live, if you go on Google Earth, type in "main and howard, shearwater, NS, Canada", then zoom down to "street view" (put your cursor in the top right corner then drag the orange stickman down to the red pinpoint), you can click your way along the car terminal to see lots of imports under wraps. Heading North up Main and in fron of Tim Horton's, drag the image from left to right and you should see either the "Don Jun" or his/her identical sibling.

As you can see, I am waaaaaaay to into this.....


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

She's still sitting in port. Don't they realize we're eagerly awaiting? Having a day off in the middle of this tedious process is not good for my constitution.


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gluhwein said:


> She's still sitting in port. Don't they realize we're eagerly awaiting? Having a day off in the middle of this tedious process is not good for my constitution.


I know! I checked as soon as I got into the office this morning. I hope it gets underway soon. Thank goodness I'm working so I don't think about it much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bimmer App


----------



## stn (May 24, 2012)

Any idea about how long from port to dealer?


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

The Don Juan is still in Halifax.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=564362000


----------



## markrob (Apr 17, 2010)

*Don Juan*

I contacted Wallenius and the Don Juan is scheduled to depart Halifax this evening and arrive in NY on Oct. 11th. Hopefully there will not be any customs delays.


----------



## jamedua (Nov 26, 2010)

My 650i coupe is also on that ship. I live in Houston. Do you guys think I will get her before 9/25, I have a trip for that day and I don't know if I need to set up a rental. I scraped a wheel in Munich but I don't think they will fix that before delivery. I am also following Marine traffic daily...


----------



## jamedua (Nov 26, 2010)

Couple of pics


----------



## cheikh82 (Jan 25, 2011)

Don Juan is almost in NY:banana:. Hurry and get to Brunswick


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Next stop, Brunswick!


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

jamedua said:


> My 650i coupe is also on that ship. I live in Houston. Do you guys think I will get her before 9/25, I have a trip for that day and I don't know if I need to set up a rental. I scraped a wheel in Munich but I don't think they will fix that before delivery. I am also following Marine traffic daily...


I understand the general rule is about 2 weeks from port to dealership, so the 25th would be way ahead of that. Given that thy VDC will probably fix the wheel, I think it would probably take the full 2 weeks to get to you. I hope yours gets his sooner, but probably not.


----------



## markrob (Apr 17, 2010)

I contacted Wallenius and learned that my 650i GC actually cleared customs yesterday. 10/11.
It's hard to believe that it would clear that quickly. Hopefully I will see it this coming week.


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine cleared today. I tried checking the status on EH Harms website but my customer information is not found. I'm thinking they may have my name spelled wrong. I'll call my ca on Monday for an update.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

My MINI's sitting on the dock of the bay right now. Too bad customs and the VDC are closed until Monday. I figure I might be able to pickup at my NJ dealership next weekend at the very earliest.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

I'm shipping my Sport Wagon to Nevada on 11/02. That's my OMG gotta-be-here date for the new GT, allowing for banged up bumper repair. My dealer will give me loaner if it isn't ready, but I have high expectations that my timing is perfect.


----------



## cheikh82 (Jan 25, 2011)

Any news from Brunswick guys??


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

We're in port. Waiting on someone to get an update on their car being discharged.


----------



## cheikh82 (Jan 25, 2011)

JustinTJ said:


> We're in port. Waiting on someone to get an update on their car being discharged.


Thank you Justin. This wait is killing me . I have to book a flight from NYC to ATL to go pick the car up, and the sooner I know the better.


----------



## jamedua (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you guys. 
My salesperson tells me it is usually two weeks from port to dealer. Will have to wait.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

You guys aren't gonna believe this: my MINI dealership just called to tell me that the wife's new MINI that came into New York on Friday on the Don Juan, is already at the dealership! Two days after reaching port? And over the weekend? Hopefully you guys will be getting your calls very soon. Perhaps customs is letting the cars breeze through.


----------

